# Menhaden



## Bulldog (Oct 9, 2007)

May be a stupid question but if you arent good at throwing a net can you Sabiki up menhaden?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, but most anyone can learn to throw a cast net. Search YouTube and you will find a ton of videos. There are a number of ways to toss a net and they all work. I prefer the Calusa Net way. But whatever you are more comfortable with. Doesn't take a ton of strength it is more about technique.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have NEVER been able to sabiki menhaden. To my knowledge they are algae eaters and wont take a sabiki....Maybe there is a secret.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Use a tiny hook, I get them off my dock, way more pinfish, croakers and trout than pogies but get them. A friend told me has gotten them with ribbon rigs, I haven't seen it nor tried it. 
Net is easiest, fastest and most sure way. If I want pogies I reach for the net, I just know they can be caught on a hook.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Crazy. I know the ribbon way is illegal so be careful with that. But i will have to try hooks again. I throw a 10' net and have had great success. 

Bulldog, i would recommend just practicing a TON with throwing a cast net. Also, i used to throw a 5-6' net and found it harder to throw than say a 8-10 foot net.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Didn't know the ribbon was illegal, was thinking my buddy did off a charter boat over here at OB, never done it and probably won't. One toss of the net at the jetty on the way out is usually all it takes. 

Pinfish trap, plus sabiki usually yields all the live bait I need, Pogies are more difficult to keep alive so unless I plan on doing some chunking, I don't really ever try to get them.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The ribbon is not illegal in Alabama. Also, I have never seen menhaden caught in a ribbon. (only LYs)


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I prefer an 8' net as well, smaller hard to get open and bigger isn't practical in a lot of places. When I was learning I threw in the back yard all the time that way I didn't risk losing the net on rocks or anything before I knew what I was doing. You have a sure footing this way and can look at exactly how close you are to getting it completely open. Doesn't take long to learn at all, and definitely all technique and lots of them work great so find whats comfortable.


----------



## Perchguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I am planning a 2 week trip to Panama City next June and have never used a cast net. Is it worth my time and money to buy one for a trip like this or just plan to sabiki what i can and then buy the rest? Will be mostly fishing inshore for Trout and Reds. Maybe venturing out a bit to chase some ARS. No use for a cast net up here in Wisconsin for the rest of the year.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Probably not. You can catch a all the pinfish you need with a sabiki, sweeten it up with a bit of shrimp or squid, or you can get them with a trap. Pinfish will work as well as Menhaden IMO and keep better in the livewell. Small Croaker are good bait as well and you can get them with a sabiki mixed in with the pinfish. 

Docks, fish cleaning stations and grass patches all hold pinfish. I don't have a favorite sabiki tiny hooks are better. 

Good Luck


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep pinfish are great for trout/reds plus they are easier to keep alive.


----------



## Bulldog (Oct 9, 2007)

That is why i like this forum, thanks everyone for the info


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

Contender said:


> Yes, but most anyone can learn to throw a cast net. Search YouTube and you will find a ton of videos. There are a number of ways to toss a net and they all work. I prefer the Calusa Net way. But whatever you are more comfortable with. Doesn't take a ton of strength it is more about technique.


I too prefer the Calusa method. It's the easiest and least issue prone that I've tried and even on a not too good toss the net still opens about 4/5 of the way around. Watch the video: http://www.calusa.com/

I also have a 10 and a 7 foot net, and while the larger net definitely catches more bait per toss, it wears me out after 3-4 casts, and I've had rotater cuff surgery on my left shoulder and I'm right handed, so I definitely don't need the extra strain of the larger net. 

As far as pinfish and finger mullet I've had the best luck in the backs of relatively shallow, warm canals. I'm staying at my sister's condo at Sandpiper right now, and that boat canal is ALWAYS full of bait! Last night I walked out to the last light over very shallow water and there were tons of pins and small mullet with a few croaker. I snuck around behind the light to get into a position to be able to cast very close to the the seawall and on one cast and one cast only I put 54 perfect baits into my livewell!:thumbup:

I would also agree that pinfish catch everything VERY well and stay alive in fairly stressful conditions, those that other species just can't take.


----------

